# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  تفاوت qt و pyqt

## ASedJavad

سلام
یه سؤال داشتم از محضر دوستان
اشیاء، توابع، متدها و ... ای که تو کتابخونه های pyqt هستن، عینا همونایی ان که تو qt هستن یا نه (از نظر اسم، آرگومانهای دریافتی، نوع دیتا و ...)
منظورم اینه که pyqt صرفا یه مترجم از qt هست برا python دیگه؟؟!!!
اگه این طور هست، بیزحمت لطف کنید و لینک assistant کیوت رو مستقلا برام بذارید. هر جا رفتم، خود کیوت هم همراش بود.
ممنون

----------


## omidhaghi

سلام.
به لینک زیر مراجعه نمایید:

http://www.pysocial.com/ChallengeRoom/topic/134/

----------

